
Webglstudio.js – Open-source 3D graphics editor in the browser - mdip
https://github.com/jagenjo/webglstudio.js
======
tamat
Creator here.

This is an Open Source project I started 7 years ago to help in our research
lab. Right now the engine is very mature and stable and it has many features
(irradiance probes, realtime reflections, skeletal animation and blend shapes,
etc) but most importantly, because it is an open source project, the idea is
to be very modular so people can extend it easily. It even has an Addons
system that let you include external code from the editor.

I do not publicy it too much because there are still some parts that I want to
improve before release it as 1.0.

Right now Im finishing the shader graph editor and working on a better
backend.

Feel free to ask anything :)

~~~
skore
litegraph.js really caught my attention and I'll be looking into using it for
a project unrelated to 3d editing. I had been looking for a "general purpose
node editor" for a while now but somehow never found litegraph. Let me know if
you are interested in hearing feedback on that process.

I'm also looking for something similar to control and edit timelines. Do you
have any plans on doing a litetimeline.js?

In general: kudos for having one of the few projects I've come across that is
not drowning in dependencies. Very refreshing!

Suggestion: Having a few scenes to try out in the editor would be nice! (Or
did I just miss them?)

~~~
boarnoah
Any chance you looked for a grid system?

In the early stages of needing to do fairly basic CAD with grid and snaps on a
web page.

Having a hard time finding a decent lib to build on top of.

~~~
tamat
snapping is not complex, but then there is snapping to cell,edge,vertex,...
and it gets complicated quite fast.

but I will consider it.

------
onion2k
Three.js has an online editor app that works really well (even on mobile..) -
[https://threejs.org/editor/](https://threejs.org/editor/)

------
brailsafe
Very cool. I'm not familiar with 3D scene development, so I'm not sure exactly
what goals someone would have while using it if you can't edit the meshes, but
it looks very impressive.

~~~
pavlov
Modeling is just the start of the 3D pipeline. You also have surface design
(textures & shaders), lighting, animation.

The well-known big 3D packages do all, but there’s a long history of separate
tools too.

AFAIK Pixar still has separate toolchains and editors for each discipline. It
makes some sense that, if you hire the world’s best expressive character
animators, you don’t want to distract their daily work with mesh editing
tools.

------
reubens
This is a great start. I particularly like the View JSON capability (in the
Scene tab for those interested)

------
_bxg1
I can't actually tell from the readme, does it support actual modeling and/or
sculpting?

~~~
reubens
As far as I could tell playing around with it, the answer is no. You can load
models, transform, animate, etc. but no vertex editing

~~~
greggman2
If you're looking for a modeling package there's
[https://clara.io](https://clara.io)

------
harkirat96
Preatty awesome product. Long way to go but a great start

